# IVF down regging. Feeling slightly mental! Any fellow IVFers out there?



## Lennylen (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello lovely ladies,

After lots of lurking in the background of this site I have finally decided to take the plunge and join in. I have read so may helpful posts and look forward to meeting with gals that can relate to the ups and downs of this mental journey we are on. It's a tough one and my heart goes out to you all. May this be all of our years. 

I am currently on Buserelin. My base line scan is tomorrow. I sailed through the first week with little symptoms but as soon as AF arrived I was struck down with the lot- Cramps, headaches, mood swings and swollen stomach - May not be able to blame my drugs for that one. Time to ease off on the cake me thinks 

... So I guess that now my body thinks I am in menopause. How strange! All things considered feeling pretty good. Onwards and upwards and hopefully on to the next stage. DH is very supportive but not quite knowing what to do for the best. Love him dearly. This can be a real test of your relationship can't it girls!

Off to the gym to see if I can encourage a few endorphins. Bye for now X


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Elmac said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> 
> After lots of lurking in the background of this site I have finally decided to take the plunge and join in. I have read so may helpful posts and look forward to meeting with gals that can relate to the ups and downs of this mental journey we are on. It's a tough one and my heart goes out to you all. May this be all of our years.
> 
> ...


Hiya hun, welcome.

I'm about a week behind you - had pro-stap to down reg on 21st and go for my scan next Thursday. To be honest I expected the side effects to be worse after hearing how other were but I've been ok so far. AF arrived on time on Saturday, and apart from horrible cramps was totally normal. I've been a bit hotter and headachey, but actually feeling quite well which I'm pleased about.

Good luck for tomorrow, hope you're all set to go.

Suzie xx


----------



## Lennylen (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Suzie,

Feeling much better for going to the gym! I know what you mean about the headaches but nothing too bad. I have heard that some women feel better when they start stims. It's all a learning experience, I even feel like I am learning a new language. Hope you continue to be symptom free and wish you success with your IVF XX


----------



## Seabob (Jun 15, 2012)

Elmac, soon as you start on the stimms I was told not to exercise to give your body and overys chance to do what thy need do x so be careful


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

Elmac - your post made me laugh! Buserelin makes me completely mental! Last time I was on it I was at work and was laughing and crying at the same time, for no reason! Luckily, my colleagues are fab and know we are having treatment so were really supportive, although did take the mick out of my madness!! I had headaches too, but touch wood, not so bad this time! The gym definitely helps. I'm off to Zumba tonight.

Good luck xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   

*Cycle Buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF Boards ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## Seabob (Jun 15, 2012)

Omg I was the same on buserelin I actually did cry and laugh and walk out one day! It's weird stuff!


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Seabob,

Glad it's not just me that it had that effect on! 
Hope it's not so bad this time but I'm on only day three of it at the moment!!


----------



## hubba_bubba (Jul 21, 2012)

Seabob said:


> Omg I was the same on buserelin I actually did cry and laugh and walk out one day! It's weird stuff!


Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me jumping in!! In apn buserlin (totally can't spell it) too and just had my baseline scan yesterday and started stimming last night!!
I was fine the first week too, the last few days I was extremely tired and cried for no reason at all!! My dosage has been reduced to 20IU and I must admit I'm feeling better already! My tummy has bloated as well which is scary as it is normally flat :-( but I guess we shouldn't worry about that the aim
Of all this is to get pregnant lol! But I think the bloated tummy could
Be down to all the extra fluids as I'm
Drinking about 3 and a half litres of water a day!! How are you feeling today? Xx


----------



## Lennylen (Jul 30, 2012)

You ladies make me feel so much better. Glad I'm not the only one. Was crying at the Olympics again when DH asked me what happened to his tickets to a pre season friendly football match on Saturday they turned up in our recycling pile. Oops! I blame the drugs 

Definitely plan to calm down on gym when start the stimms. I'll be attempting to stay calm and serene in yoga class.

Seabob- from your signature it sounds like you are on 2 ww? Good luck I'll keep everything crossed for you XX


----------



## Lennylen (Jul 30, 2012)

Hubba Bubba, glad to hear your feeling better since reducing Buserelin. You are just ahead of me. Good luck X


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've been told it's fine to keep going to the gym/swimming when stimming and after ET, so long as you're not doing anything that's really high impact and nothing that means twisting your tummy (so no ab work/body balance etc)  Apparently rowing is a really good one to keep going with as it's not putting too much pressure on your tummy and you can keep that up even when you get a BFP.
Obviously you wouldn't go and do a full gym workout when stimming/PUPO, but I know for me I'd be really stresed out if I didn't have the release fo the gym for weeks on end.

Suzie xx


----------



## hubba_bubba (Jul 21, 2012)

Elmac said:


> Hubba Bubba, glad to hear your feeling better since reducing Buserelin. You are just ahead of me. Good luck X


Hi Elmac!!!

Day 3 of stims today feel better.. When is your scan? How are you feeling? ;-) x


----------



## Lennylen (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for advice Suzie, swimming is a good idea
Scan this morning showed ovaries to be clear and lining nice and thin. We are good to go stimms start on Sunday. Feel tired but that's a nice excuse to take it easy and the sun has just come out...Lovely! Hope those stimms are doing their job hubba Bubba XX


----------



## hubba_bubba (Jul 21, 2012)

Elmac said:


> Thanks for advice Suzie, swimming is a good idea
> Scan this morning showed ovaries to be clear and lining nice and thin. We ate good to go stimms start on Sunday. Feel tired but that's a nice excuse to take it easy and the sun has just come out...Lovely! Hope those stimms are doing their job hubba Bubba XX


Hi elmac that is great news! Bet you feel great about starting the next step! You just take things nice and easy and make the most of the gorgeous weather! ;-)


----------



## hopeful68 (Aug 1, 2012)

we are about on the same track give or take a day. went in for a 'chat' last Monday started Busc injections Tues!! running around getting blood tests, cervical screens for chlamydia etc - so no stress. started menopur yesterday - that stings!!! not sure how i am feeling at the moment - nervous/palpitations - apparently also a sideeffect so not sure if it is me or the drugs!! nervous as this is a once off try. TTC for 8+ yrs with one misscarriage but odds are against as i am 42 and hubby a bit older. he and i are worried i will go through all the jabs nd he cant 'perform' on the day!!  appart from the nerves and sleeplessness (and resultant tiredness!!) i am doing OK so far. having to pay for this due to age so i REALLY hope it all works out!! travelling a fair distance too so adds to stress fitting it around work/shifts! provisional egg day 18th or 20th Aug assuming no hyper ovaries ruin the plans!! good luck to you.....


----------



## Lennylen (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi hopeful68. Wishing you lots of luck with your cycle. It sounds like you are juggling so much at the mo but hoping it will all be worth it. So sorry to here about your 8 years of trying and your miscarriage.  That is so tough! 

This is also my first ivf and it is pretty demanding isn't it! I don't think anyone has any idea unless they have been through it. I hope the injections are getting easier and your side effects are improving. My DH was also worried about performing .  Its a weird thing eh. He was imagining a queue of men pots in hand waiting for the " wanking room"  . Luckily it was more discrete and he managed fine! 

I was just wondering if you had planned to take any time off work? Especially with the long journey and the sleepless nights. It sounds like you could do with some relaxation time. A lot of ladies get signed off by gp or at least manage to take some holiday.  

Look after yourself and sending you and dh lots of positive thoughts.  E xxxx


----------

